# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Solidoodle, 3D printers, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - solidoodle.com

facebook.com/Solidoodle

twitter.com/Solidoodle3D

Founder - Sam Cervantes

----------


## Airicist

Solidoodle 4 eyes-on

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Solidoodle's 4th generation 3d printer is better looking and more user-friendly. In fact, the printer looks a bit like an appliance - a mini-fridge or a maybe a tall microwave when you fire up the LED lighting inside. And hey, I could certainly see it sitting next to my desk in my new apartment. The price is right, too. Granted, it's currently the most expensive entry in the Solidoodle lineup, but it's competing with $800 and $500 price points (both of which sticking around, for the record). At $999, the Solidoodle 4 is still easily one of the most affordable pre-built consumer facing 3D printers out there 
> 
> Read on Engadget: "Solidoodle 4 keeps 3D printing under $1,000"
> 
> by Brian Heater
> November 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Solidoodle Announces Suspension of Operations

by Sam
March 28, 2016 




> Solidoodle Community,
> 
> Today, with sadness, I am announcing that Solidoodle has suspended operations.
> 
> A few years ago Solidoodle was one of the leading manufacturers of consumer 3D printers, with 70 employees and over ten thousand units shipped. Regrettably, we stumbled on the launch of our 5th generation product, the Solidoodle Press, which fell short of our high standards for providing an outstanding consumer experience. This led to a downward spiral of declining sales and layoffs that further hindered our ability to deliver a great consumer experience.
> 
> From 2011 through 2014 we assembled our first four product generations at our own factory in Brooklyn. Soon demand began to grow so large that we felt it would be difficult to scale effectively in Brooklyn, so we sought to partner with an outside assembly factory. We had been largely successful purchasing components in China, so manufacturing our entire product there seemed like the next logical step.
> 
> However, this proved to be much more difficult than expected. Despite spending months in China building the partnership, training workers, and inspecting finished units, the factory shipped units which did not live up to our standards. This setback was exacerbated by the 2014 West Coast Port labor dispute and slowdown, which kept hundreds of printers ordered for the Holiday Season from arriving until March. Had they arrived on schedule, we would have had much more time for testing and inspection, and would have realized crucial cash flow much sooner.
> ...

----------

